# Fiproline and Plerion - thoughts?



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I noticed these 2 in [email protected] and just wondering what you guys think of them?

It seems fiproline is a french product.

Would you guys recommend these products?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

*bump* No-one?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't use any flea or wormer treatment that wasn't recommended by a vet.
Most that you can buy in these places are useless 

HINT.
If you put a link, then people will know what you are talking about without Googeling


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rona said:


> I wouldn't use any flea or wormer treatment that wasn't recommended by a vet.
> Most that you can buy in these places are useless
> 
> HINT.
> If you put a link, then people will know what you are talking about without Googeling


Ahaha thanks Rona yeah that would help 
I'm just intrigued by it!

Fiproline Cat & Dog Treatments | Pets at Home

Plerion - chewable wormer


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Both products are exclusive to [email protected] 

They are only available via a staff member that is SQP Trained. So they are not your average off the shelf rubbish.

Pets at home have recently bought the rights to sell and rebrand lots of other companies products, These two are some of them i have been told that Fiproline is Frontline and Plerion is Drontal.

I buy my wormers and spot ons online as they are usually a lot cheaper


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Terrier Fan said:


> Both products are exclusive to [email protected]
> 
> They are only available via a staff member that is SQP Trained. So they are not your average off the shelf rubbish.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks, so basically it's the same stuff but [email protected] owns it?

If it's the same I may aswell stick with frontline and drontal.


----------



## JeannieB (Apr 26, 2010)

These products are owned & marketed by Intervet Schering Plough. They are suitable for use with the Pet Travel Scheme. Only very specific drugs can be used for this and it requires a trained member of staff to sell the product. They are displayed in locked units, along with a few other very effective wormers.

They are not [email protected] exclusive - I believe that you can get them from Countrywide & Just For Pets (Winnstay). Are they not in vets too?

Anyway, not your cheap non-effective stuff.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JeannieB said:


> These products are owned & marketed by Intervet Schering Plough. They are suitable for use with the Pet Travel Scheme. Only very specific drugs can be used for this and it requires a trained member of staff to sell the product. They are displayed in locked units, along with a few other very effective wormers.
> 
> They are not [email protected] exclusive - I believe that you can get them from Countrywide & Just For Pets (Winnstay). Are they not in vets too?
> 
> Anyway, not your cheap non-effective stuff.


Ah thanks for clearing that up. I've not seen them at the vets (my vet does frontline and drontal) so I think I'll just stick with what I'm using for now


----------

